# Can distilled water in a fogger hurt my pacman frog overtime?



## Sajuuk khar (Aug 19, 2015)

My 1 year old frog has stopped eating and I cant figure out why. I have had him a year and have not changed anything in terms of how I keep him. His temps and humidity have not changed, everything is the same.

80 - 82 in the day, 75 - 76 at night, 70 - 80 humidity.

The only thing I can think off is maybe he is slowing getting sick from the dist tiled water I am using in my fogger? Is disttiled water safe to use in a fogger?

I cant think of any thing else that would make him stop eating and I am really getting frustrated as I dont know what more I can do.


----------



## TheGuvnor (Apr 26, 2013)

Take a look here, dude.

Herps And Distilled Water


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

I always used rain water when I kept dart frogs & for a turtle & still use it today, in my 600 litre South American aquarium.


----------

